# Airport Extreme max client connections?



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi All,

The school that I'm working at installed a Airport Extreme and I am wondering how many wireless clients can you connect to it?

Thanks!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

kalisun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The school that I'm working at installed a Airport Extreme and I am wondering how many wireless clients can you connect to it?
> 
> Thanks!


50.


----------

